# How Would You Feel If A Stranger Sent Over A Free Drink?



## Darla (May 21, 2010)

How Would You Feel If A Stranger Sent Over A Free Drink?

what do you think about this? has it happened to you or is this something that only happens on tv shows or movies?

answer the survey


----------



## Aprill (May 21, 2010)

It is the sterotypical thing in clubs. When I did club I didnt go to catch men, I went to have fun with my friends. So when a man sent a drink, I gave it to another female and say its for her from him.


----------



## divadoll (May 21, 2010)

When I was in my 20's, I received a lot of free drinks usually from my opponents at the pool table and some observers. It didn't mean that I was obligated to date them. I wouldn't have felt obligated to have any in depth conversation other than a polite thank you and some light chatter for a few minutes. I also had a bouquet of paper roses made for me from someone I had defeated. I thought it was a sweet and friendly gesture. I have refused if they were being obnoxious and rude. My days of clubbing are long over. I don't wanna be the old chick at the club trying to recapture old glories.


----------



## MakeupByMe (May 21, 2010)

I always get free drinks &amp; i take em BUT i have one very STRONG rule

If A guy brings me a drink Or buys me a drink at the bar but for whatever reason I dont see it being served I ALWAYS say thanks walk away &amp; say to the Bartender "Excuse me I ordered this drink butt it taste horrible can i exchange it for another? or a beer?" &amp; the bartender always does

I do this because I aint stupid , I will not drink any drink that i did not personally see the bartender make or serve or open!!!!! So this way i still get a free drink &amp; it aint drugged






I never feel obligated to talk to him &amp; many times I meet nice guys who dont even want to dance or talk they offer to buy me a drink &amp; give me my space after!!

which is always good cuz like April I never go to pick up just drink &amp; dance I can buy my own drinks but have no problem if you wanna buy me a drink.......just dont think im gona go home with you lol cuz it aint happening1!!!!lol


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 21, 2010)

I would say HEEEYYY! Bring on the drinks! LOL. But in all sincerity, I would definately make sure it was made in front of me, that type of thing. I have had a scare once, and now I am very very careful. And also on another note, usually innocent drinks don't lead to much, but sometimes they do. Since you accepted the drink, that leads guys to believe that you will accept other things as well. I have had a guy cling to me all night once because I accepted his drink and he wanted more of my company. It was my fault of course for saying yes to something like that but guys can take things the wrong way sometimes.


----------



## Darla (May 21, 2010)

it is indeed a different age we live in having to worry about the drink being spiked. Scary thought. I like Makeupbyme's idea though.


----------



## divadoll (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it is indeed a different age we live in having to worry about the drink being spiked. Scary thought. I like Makeupbyme's idea though. I concur. Definitely a different time.


----------



## pinksugar (May 22, 2010)

haha, agreed, first thought? Craaaaazy drink spiker!

I would never ever ever accept a free drink from some random guy - UNLESS I saw it being poured because I was standing within view of the bartender. Even then - I'd have to be with a group of friends who were watching me closely. Way too dangerous!


----------



## KGW (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha, agreed, first thought? Craaaaazy drink spiker!
I would never ever ever accept a free drink from some random guy - UNLESS I saw it being poured because I was standing within view of the bartender. Even then - I'd have to be with a group of friends who were watching me closely. Way too dangerous!

Scary, but so true. It's flattering that someone is interested, but unless I personally see the bartender make the drink I'm not touching it. I'd rather have a guy introduce himself first and then if we're hitting it off buy me a drink. Don't try to bribe me with drinks.


----------



## Dragonfly (May 22, 2010)

I don't go to bars anymore and I don't drink alcohol, so its a mute point to me.

But MakeupByMe brings up a great point about spiked drinks.

If I couldn't see the bartender making my drink, I wouldn't accept it.

And if some guy brought me a drink - never in a million years would I accept it.


----------



## Darla (May 22, 2010)

i always thought this was too cliche. i never did it but then again i was never the playeeerrr


----------



## Dragonfly (May 22, 2010)

Its play-ya muffin hehe


----------



## Shelley (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha, agreed, first thought? Craaaaazy drink spiker!
I would never ever ever accept a free drink from some random guy - UNLESS I saw it being poured because I was standing within view of the bartender. Even then - I'd have to be with a group of friends who were watching me closely. Way too dangerous!

I agree!


----------



## Lucy (May 22, 2010)

yip, i'd be cautious of being spiked. if anyone asks to buy me a drink i always act like i don't know what i want and then go up to the bar with them to "decide". that way you can see the drink being made.

that said, i don't really accept drinks from guys anymore. i don't think my boyfriend would be unhappy about it particularly but i don't like to give guys the impression that i'm into them when i'm taken. you never know how someone can react to that sort of thing. i don't like to lead people on.


----------



## b'lana (May 22, 2010)

haha not very comfortable.... feeling obliged comes to mind


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 22, 2010)

I'm a loner. I go out alone all the time. So I view people giving me drinks as sort of a dangerous thing. On one had if I get drunk then I'm going to be screwed for driving. And on the other there's roofies.


----------



## Darla (May 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its play-ya muffin hehe see i don't even know how to say it!


----------



## Karren (May 23, 2010)

Like that would ever happen but hey.. I'm not proud. I'd take it! Free is free!


----------



## xjackie83 (May 24, 2010)

I doubt I would drink it because I'm a picker drinker, but I would be flattered.


----------



## bCreative (May 24, 2010)

I would thank the man but would probably not drink, who knows what he might have slipped in there. Sure might not be nothing but these days you never know.


----------



## sooperficial (May 24, 2010)

I've never had some strange random guy hand me a drink that he was holding and saying here you go. I would say no thanks and walk away.

I will however accept a drink from the bartender or the cocktail waitress from another guy or another table. I don't care who they are or what they look like. I will always say thank you because I will always be flattered. The only time we've turned down a free drink is when we're already too tipsy. It's even happened where we were buying our own drinks at the bar then 4-5 dif guys wanting to pay for our drinks and buy us another. lol

I knew this girl who was at a club standing in line for the bar when a guy said hey can i buy you a drink and she says sure so the guy orders and says "and whatever she's drinking" I kid you not, without batting an eyelash or breaking a sweat this girl says with a straight face, "I need 5 buttery nipples and 4 bud lights." lol I guess the buy you A drink backfired on the dude.


----------



## divadoll (May 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never had some strange random guy hand me a drink that he was holding and saying here you go. I would say no thanks and walk away.
I will however accept a drink from the bartender or the cocktail waitress from another guy or another table. I don't care who they are or what they look like. I will always say thank you because I will always be flattered. The only time we've turned down a free drink is when we're already too tipsy. It's even happened where we were buying our own drinks at the bar then 4-5 dif guys wanting to pay for our drinks and buy us another. lol

I knew this girl who was at a club standing in line for the bar when a guy said hey can i buy you a drink and she says sure so the guy orders and says "and whatever she's drinking" I kid you not, without batting an eyelash or breaking a sweat this girl says with a straight face, "I need 5 buttery nipples and 4 bud lights." lol I guess the buy you A drink backfired on the dude.

She'd probably done that before too!


----------



## ~Angela~ (May 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It is the sterotypical thing in clubs. When I did club I didnt go to catch men, I went to have fun with my friends. So when a man sent a drink, I gave it to another female and say its for her from him. Ha ha ha right?! Girls night! I would get him to buy 3 more for my friends!!


----------

